# Word of the Day... Cerebral



## Aunt Marg

*Cerebral*: Medical, specialized; relating to the brain or the cerebrum.
"_He suffered a cerebral hemorrhage_".
"_The patients frequently had a history of disease leading to cerebral damage_".

Formal; demanding or involving careful thinking and mental effort rather than feelings.
"_She makes cerebral films that deal with important social issues_".
Chess is cerebral; video games are visceral.

Formal; intelligent and serious,  and enjoying serious thought rather than emotion.
"_His problem wasn't his policies, it was his personality_".
"_He was simply too cerebral and too out of touch_".


----------



## Kaila

Those are rather _cerebral_ definitions, 


but it's very appropriate and fitting, for that particular word, and in this setting!


----------



## RubyK

Many years ago I worked in an office with a man who was a Ph d. Most of the morning he sat at his desk with his head propped up by his arm and hardly moved. The other secretaries said he was _cerebral_. I checked in on him one day and found out he was asleep!


----------



## Kaila

But was the _cerebral_ co-worker, thinking serious complex thoughts _while_ sleeping, or was he simply sleeping? 

That is what *I* would like to know.
(Because I can get rather _cerebral _myself, for fleeting moments! )


----------



## Buckeye

My favorite cerebral is raisin bran.  What's yours?


----------



## Kaila

Buckeye said:


> My favorite cerebral is raisin bran. What's yours?


Is it because it's _brain food?  _


----------



## fmdog44

Buckeye said:


> My favorite cerebral is raisin bran.  What's yours?


My favorite cerealbal is Super Heros. I got it when I was three.


----------



## ohioboy

I'm cerebral because I have a Cerebellum, even though I am a 3 stooges nitwit.


----------



## terry123

Not funny to me as I really am cerebral.  Having 3 ruptured aneurysms is something I live with every day.


----------



## ohioboy

terry123 said:


> Not funny to me as I really am cerebral.  Having 3 ruptured aneurysms is something I live with every day.


Cerebral as an "independent" word, is not funny or specific, since it has more than one meaning.. Your condition, "not independent" is a medical one, that is not funny either.


----------



## Kaila

to you, @terry123


----------



## Keesha

terry123 said:


> Not funny to me as I really am cerebral.  Having 3 ruptured aneurysms is something I live with every day.


Not funny. 


Kaila said:


> to you, @terry123


Ditto.


----------



## cdestroyer

many people on this forum need to be more cerebral,"Formal; demanding or involving careful thinking and mental effort rather than feelings."!


----------



## RubyK

Kaila said:


> But was the _cerebral_ co-worker, thinking serious complex thoughts _while_ sleeping, or was he simply sleeping?
> 
> That is what *I* would like to know.
> (Because I can get rather _cerebral _myself, for fleeting moments! )


Some other co-workers felt he was thinking serious complex thoughts, but he was sleeping.
My ex husband is a Ph d and he did not think serious complex thoughts. That's why I checked on that guy.


----------

